

Generate PDF from URL or HTML with Electron - fraserxv
https://github.com/fraserxu/electron-pdf

======
aspratley
There's also wkhtmltopdf.org as another headless/comand line pdf renderer

~~~
fraserxv
Actually I have lots of issue with wkhtmltopdf.org, it does not really support
well for encoding text like Myanmar language(haven't test it yet). Plus 'the
browser' is the best(not even one of) tool to render HTML properly, that's
what I've been loving it so far.

------
taf2
looks very cool - a few things.

It could be improved if there was a way to include a delay for when it starts
rendering.

~~~
fraserxv
What is the use case to delay the rendering? It's surely possible but you can
do that in your own code no?

